# Confused and Worried



## Scared1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ok - hello everyone, I have reading this site nonstop for some help. My husband had some anal pain - nothing specific, Oct 2015 of last year. We went to a GI who then performed a colonscopy. The colonscopy showed his terminal ilieum mildly inflammed with a few ulcers, nothing too bad. He took a colon biopsy and said that the biopsy said: Thre is no evidence of microscopic colitis, cryptitis or crypt abscess formation. Rare granuloma are seen in absence of active inflammation. There is no evidence of changes such as crypt architectural distortion, branching of crypts, etc. He then did a fecal calprotectin which was 313. but my husband has been taking monocyline for 3 years up to the date of his colonscopy which is an antibiotic for acne.

He then did a CT scan 3 months that showed the terminal ileum inflamed mildly still (3-3.5 cm). So he said he has crohns and started saying he needs to take all this medication. My husband has absolutely no symptoms, he doesnt feel any tenderness when you press his stomach, has no fatigue no diarrhea. Should I get a second opinion? The doctor said the granulomas mean he has Crohns for sure. I have a biochemistry undergrad and research for HOURS regarding this issue - and the granulomas were not from any inflammed tissue. In addition, the CT scan showed his colon was normal? What should I do? Start medication or get a second opinion? Thank you all in advance - your stories and information is so much more helpful than you can imagine!


----------



## ronroush7 (Apr 4, 2016)

How is your husband feeling?  If he does have Crohn's, there might be damage going on in his body you and he aren't aware of.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## Clash (Apr 5, 2016)

There's no reason you shouldn't get a second opinion. 

There are those that are asymptomatic with CD. Sometimes, no symptoms doesn't correlate to no active CD.

My son has CD, since dx the inflammation was located in the small bowel. He required surgery and a follow up scope looked visually pristine in the colon and anastomosis site. But, biopsies showed active CD at the cellular level.

A second opinion is always a good idea if you have doubts. You can get one with a second GI or request a records review by one of the prominent IBD centers. A record review does not require the patient to travel, the experts just give their opinions on the tests, records, notes etc.

My son's issues started with CD when he was on an antibiotic for acne, doxycycline.

Hope you find some definitive answers soon.


----------



## Scared1 (May 5, 2016)

ronroush7 said:


> How is your husband feeling?  If he does have Crohn's, there might be damage going on in his body you and he aren't aware of.  Please keep us updated.


Hi- he is still the same - no symptoms and is taking Lialda - the doctor just ordered another fecal calprotectin test to see and compare to the one he took in December. We went to another GI and shes like well if it clears up then it must of been an infection, but even if she says that I dont believe it at this point - I just hate being in limbo like this


----------



## Scared1 (May 5, 2016)

Clash said:


> There's no reason you shouldn't get a second opinion.
> 
> There are those that are asymptomatic with CD. Sometimes, no symptoms doesn't correlate to no active CD.
> 
> ...


I agree - but thats the thing, at the cellular level, there is no damage going on at all. No chronic changes, just they saw rare granuloma back during the biopsy without inflammation and the colon looked fine (where they saw it in the prior biopsy) when they redid the MRI....


----------

